# Brauche Erste Hilfe! Sattelstütze fest



## x.l. (5. November 2005)

Moin, bin Neuling hier...

Habe vor einigen Tagen mein absolutes Traumbike gefunden

Ein 92` Marin Team Marin in den schicken Farben. Ich habe es früher schon einmal besessen, damals aber verkauft. Ich habe jetzt 1 Jahr danach gesucht, und endlich gefunden. Rad ist in gutem Schuß, bisschen viele Lackschäden, alles andere OK. Hat gekostet 280.

Problem: der schwachköpfige Vorbesitzer hat die Sattelstütze nicht gefettet, jetzt ist die fest.  
Habe bisher erfolglos versucht:
- Eine Woche lang von innen (durch Flaschenhalterschraube) und von außen mit WD40 und Caramba Rostlöser eingeweicht.
- Mit Hammer drauf rumgeprügelt
- in dicken Schraubstock eingespannt und dran gedreht. Aktion aber abgebrochen, da sich nur der Rahmen verwunden hat.
- Vorsichtig erwärmt

Mein nächsten Varianten:
- Mit Cola einweichen (alternativ Phosphorsäure, kostet aber 1L 80%ig 45 Euro). Gefahr das Lack Schaden nimmt.
- Richtig heiß machen, dann nochmal dran drehen, evtl noch mit Eisspray die Stütze vereisen. Da geht aber der Lack bei drauf, und das ist doch das schönste am Rad.
- Sattelstütze abschneiden und versuchen den Rest auszufeilen (evtl reicht eine Kerbe). Ist eine Arbeit für jemanden der Vater und Mutter erschlagen hat, außerdem geht dann danach die Schraubstockvariante nicht mehr so gut falls es nicht klappt.

Ich will den Rahmen auf keinen Fall verlieren. Wenn mir jemand sagt wo ich die Sticker her kriege, lass ich auch neu lacken... Aber bitte gib mir einer nen Tipp was ich machen soll!!!   

Gruß
Axel aus Rheine


----------



## Knurrhahn (5. November 2005)

Das mit der Säure würde ich schleunigst vergessen: Ungesund und macht Velo putt, aber löst das Problem sicher nicht!

Hatte mal das gleiche Problem mit einem Wheeler, Alu-Sattelstütze auf Stahlrahmen, ohne Fett, viel drausse im Regen stehen lassen. Ich will dich nun nicht beunruhigen, aber nach viel schwitzen und fluchen haben wir das Rad ins Altmetall gegeben!

Was ist denn an einem 13 Jahre alten Rad so toll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x.l. (5. November 2005)

Moin, 
hört sich nich gerade aufmunternd an.

Ich habe damals für das Rad als Schüler 2 Jahre gearbeitet, es hat gewissen Kult-status, und war für mich mit das beste was ich bisher gefahren habe, ich mag es halt einfach.

In Cola ist auch relativ viel Phosphorsäure drin, die löst Rost... will ich aber nicht wirklich ausprobieren. (Cola schon)

Habe jetzt die Stütze oben abgeschnitten, stelle fest dass der Vorbesitzer diese zu weit reingeprügelt hat, und dort ist sie jetzt festgegammelt.

Habe angefangen zwei Längs-Schlitze von Hand mit einem Sägeblatt reinzusägen. Einen habe ich fertig, nichts rührt sich.

Habe von unten durchs Tretlagergehäuse eine Gewindestange durchgeschoben, am Ende von Stütze verkeilt und versucht sie so auszutreiben. Ergebnis: nichts rührt sich, Gewindestange total platt.

Ich geb noch nicht auf, und wenn ichs wirklich ausfeilen muss.

Hat jemand noch nen guten Tip?? ich glaub es gibt nix mehr...

Axel, der sich den Wolf feilen wird....


----------



## Knurrhahn (5. November 2005)

Alle Achtung für deinen Willen und Tateskraft!  

Wenn es dort unten oxidiert ist, dann wird's schwierig. Wenn der die Stütze aber reingeprügelt hat, dann ist sie wahrscheinlich nicht oxidiert.

Bin gespannt wie's weiter geht...


----------



## El_Hefe (5. November 2005)

Da du die Sattelstütze jetzt der länge nach durchgesägt hast könntest du das Rohr zusammenquetschen(mit ner Rohrzange müsste das gehen).


----------



## x.l. (5. November 2005)

Hab schon versucht mit dem quetschen, läuft aber nicht.

Wandstärke der Stütze ist so etwa 2,5mm komischerweise übrigens nicht rundrum gleich. Das zusammenquetschen klappt für die 5cm die noch obe rausgucken, allerdings bei den 25cm die noch drin stecken tut sich leider nix. Aber es hilft noch ein wenig mehr WD40 da reinzukriegen.

Morgen gehts weiter.

Was auch noch geht ist mit einem Fräskopf ausfräsen, das traue ich mir wiederum so einfach so nicht wirklich zu. Gefahr zu groß dass ich den Rahmen verletze.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## El_Hefe (5. November 2005)

Schöne Sch...
Das mit dem ausfräsen wär ja eigentlich ne gute Idee. Ist aber praktisch fast unmöglich "von Hand" auszuführen ohne den Rahmen zu verletzten.


----------



## Levty (5. November 2005)

hm

die variante wäre möglich, könnte aber den lack verletzen, also kältespray IN die sattelstütze und den rahmen um die stütze erwärmen, nicht unbenigt erhitzen, dann zieht sich die stütze zusammen und der rahmen dehnt sich, und dann noch bissel gewalt und es dürfte funzen...


----------



## x.l. (6. November 2005)

Moin,

hab schon wieder den ganzen Tag gefeilt und gesägt.... dass klappt so nicht.
Problem ist dass ich die in dem Sattelrohr keinen Druck auf Sägeblatt oder Feile kriege, wegen dem flachen Ansetzwinkel.

Die warm/kalt Variante hatte ich auch schon erfolglos versucht, werde das morgen aber nochmal versuchen.

Brauche anderes Werkzeug, fahre morgen in nen anständign Werkezeugladen besorge mir sowas wie einen Bohrer der an der Seite Fräsaufsätze hat, mal sehen ob sowas gibt. 

Gruß
Axel, der sich den Wolf gefeilt hat.


----------



## User129 (6. November 2005)

und wie wärs wenn man das mal mit nem Brenner ordentlich heiß machen würde, vielleicht hast du damit dann mehr glück.


----------



## x.l. (6. November 2005)

Ich wieder...

eben grandiose Idee gehabt: Schlagabzieher!! Man nehme dickes Eisenrohr, mit an einem Ende einen Anschlag, man nehme dicke runde Gewichte (Hantelscheiben) und schiebe sie übers Eisenrohr. Man befestige das andere Ende des Eisenrohres am Ende der Sattelstütze. Dann den Rahmen fest einspannen, so dass die Eisenstange mit den Gewichten nach unten hängt, und fertig ist der Schlagabzieher.

Nun immer feste die Gewichte nach unten schlagen lassen, und so hoffen dass die Stütze aus dem Rahmen kommt.   

Das ist dann schon rohe Gewalt, habs mit 5kg Gewicht versucht, mit gut 70cm Schlagstrecke, alles nochmal richtig heiß gemacht und die Stütze dann mit Eisspray von innen gekühlt. Hat sich nicht einen Fatz bewgt, das Drecksding.   

Morgen gehe ich zur Metallbude, dann wird das Fachmännisch ausgedreht, jetzt ist mein Ehrgeiz geweckt...

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x.l. (7. November 2005)

Moin Jungs,

heute seht ihr mich wieder niedergeschlagen.

Ich eben in Metallbude gewesen, habe 50 für den geboten, der mir die Stütze da raus holt. Haben sich gleich 2 mechaniker und ein Meister sich der Sache angenommen, auch rohe Gewalt angewendet. (Schraubstock, drehen, warm machen)
Leider ist außer dass der Rest Sattelstütze der oben noch rausguckte jetzt kaputt ist, ist nichts passiert.

Ich werd mir jetzt also wieder ne anständige Feile holen...  
Habe auf Arbeit auch diverse Industriewerkzeug Kataloge gewälzt. Es gibt kein Fräswerkzeug für den Hausgebrauch, dass weit genug in den Rahmne reichen würde....  

Gruß
Axel, der nicht aufgeben wird bisher er die Dreckstütze in der Hand hält...


----------



## GlanDas (7. November 2005)

Respekt vor deinem Ehrgeiz


----------



## El_Hefe (7. November 2005)

Da kann ich mich @KinG Fly nur anschliesen


----------



## rückenschmerzen (7. November 2005)

ich warte gespannt auf den thread:

<<stütze ist raus und der rahmen kaputt!!!   >>

haste mal probiert die ganze sache im ultraschall-bad auszutreiben???  
wahrscheinlich gibt es dann aber das problem, ein ultraschallbad zu finden, welches groß genug ist für den rahmen   
notfalls einfach nur den noch "überstehenden" teil der sattelstütze so gut es geht in ein ultraschallbad....


----------



## hauser2000 (7. November 2005)

Wie wäre es damit:
1. Sattelstütze bis auf ein paar Zentimeter überstand absägen.
2. Sattelstütze  aufbohren mit Boher 1mm kleiner als Sattelstützendurchmesser.
3. Mit einer verstellbaren Reibahle vorsichtig sich dem Sattelstützendurchmesser annähern.

ODER:
1. Sattelstütze bündig absägen.
2. Sattelstütze  aufbohren auf ein gängiges Sattelstützenmaß kleiner als der bisherigen.
3. Mit der verstellbaren Reibahle auf Fertigmaß bringen.
4. Mit z.B. Dremel den Schlitz der Klemmung in die Alte Sattelstütze erweitern.
( Also neue Sattelstütze in alter Sattelstütze im Rohr )

P.S. Es muß ja nicht die komplette alte Sattelstütze raus bzw. zerspant werden. Ich denke, dass 15 cm locker reichen sollten um eine neue sicher zu Klemmen und noch ein bißchen  verschiebmöglichkeit zu haben.


----------



## x.l. (8. November 2005)

Moin Jungs,

danke für euer Mitgefühl...

Rahmen ausbohren habe ich auch schon dran gedacht, ist aber nicht wirklich eine Möglichkeit, weil der Rahmen einen Innendurchmesser von 26mm hat, und ich keinen passenden Bohrer habe. Gibts zwar, ist verdammt teuer, und dann brauche ich noch die passende Bohrmaschine mit dickem Futter.

Das mit Stütze in Stütze habe ich auch schon überlegt, das wird dann aber arg dünn, denn die Wandstärke der jetztigen Stütze ist etwa 2mm und nicht gleichbleibend rund (warum auch immer...)

Ich denke auch das nicht alles unbedingt raus muss. 
Ich war eben im Baumarkt, habe mir eine flexible Welle deren Futter gerade noch ins Sattelrohr reinpasst gekauft. Dazu einen 15mm Fräskopf. Damit gehe ich jetzt so tief rein wie ich komme, und hoffe dass sich der rest dann löst. Wenn nicht dann muss das so reichen.

Habe heute mit unseren Patentingenieuren bei der Arbeit gequatscht. Da war noch ne verwegene Idee. Man Schlitze den Rahmne (Sattelrohr) von außen so dass man so an die Stütze rankommt und sie reindrücken kann. Hinterher wieder fein verschweißen lassen, schleifen, und evtl. bei Bedarf noch ne Schelle drum machen... Aber bevor ich den Rahmen schlitze muss noch einiges passieren und ich ziemlich verzweiflet sein.

So, ich geh jetzt in Keller....fräsen...

Bis später

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x.l. (8. November 2005)

Ich wieder,

hab jetzt zwei Stunden lang mein neues Werkzeug ausprobiert.

Ich glaube das könnte klappen.   

Ist zwar mühselig, denn es geht immer nur Stück für Stück, aber naja mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen.

Ich werde wahrscheinlich so nicht die ganze Stütze entfernen können, aber immerhin soviel dass eine neue genügend Halt finden sollte.

Bis wie weit unterhalb von dem Anschluß Oberrohr/Sattelrohr/Hinterbaustreben sollte denn wohl die Stütze mindestens reín gesteckt werden?? 5cm? 10cm?? vielleicht gar 15cm?? Ich denke 10 sollte reichen und die kriege ich auch hin.

Das jetzt jeden abend 2 Stunden und ich bin in einer Wocher fertig  

Gruß
Axel, der jetzt wieder Hoffnung schöpft...


----------



## Cunelli (9. November 2005)

Die Stütze sollte üblicherweise mindestens bis Unterkante Oberrohr im Sattelrohr stecken. Oder wies auf der Stütze angegeben ist. 

Vielleicht kannst du dich ja auch an einen Rahmenbauer wenden, der dir das Teil rausbohren/reiben kann. 

Gruß, 
Phil


----------



## homerjay (9. November 2005)

Vor ca. 15 jahren gab es mal von der Zeitschrift `tour` ein Werkstatt-Sonderheft. Dort war beschrieben wie man das Sattelrohr mit Hilfe eines Besenstiels ausreibt: Wenn ich mich richtig daran erinnnere, haben die ein Stück Siel abgesägt, geschlitzt, Schleifpapier in den Schlitz gespannt und um den Stiel geklebt. Dann eine Schraube mittig ins Stielstück gedreht, Schraubenkopf ab, dann das ganze in die Bohrmaschine und ab damit ins Sattelrohr. Wegen des Lacks noch einen nassen Lappen um den Rahmen wickeln.
Ob das funktioniert?    
Schon mal an den Einsatz einer Reibahle gedacht?
Viel Glück!!!


----------



## rückenschmerzen (9. November 2005)

gehe doch einfach mal in eine metall-werkstatt (eine vernünftige versteht sich):
normalerweise haben die alle üblichen fräskopfgrößen. die dann einfach in die drehmaschine spannen und den rahmen sozusagen "ausbohren" (mit der drehmaschine)....vorteil: du kannst den rahmen exakt positionieren und in genau in das sattelrohr hineinfräsen....

ich glaube so wird das auch bei nikolai gemacht (sofern ich das bild richtig interpretiert habe)....


----------



## Schlammbader (9. November 2005)

Hallo,

du könntest es mal mit Fluid Film probieren.
Ist eigentlich ein Korrossionsschutzöl. Da aber wirklich sehr sehr kriechfähig ist, könnte es schon sein, dass es sich in den Spalt zwischen Rohr und Rahmen zieht.
Du musst dem Öl nur die Zeit geben, in den Spalt zu wandern. Ich habe bei Schrauben schon guten Erfolg gehabt.
Suche dir einen Händler der das Öl in Literflaschen verkauft. Nicht das Spray nehmen, weil das zu dickflüssig ist.

Weitere Infos www.fluidfilm.de

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Ro83er (9. November 2005)

Hallo!


Bei deiner Beschreibung kommen Erinnerungen hoch. Ich stand erst vor kurzem vor genau demselben Problem, und die Stütze hat sich genauso vehement gewehrt wie deine. Es hing zwar kein Herzblut dran - alter Bock vom Kumpel geschenkt - aber irgendwann (Rohrschraubstock, Rohrzange, Hammer, Rostlöser etc pp) war ich dann soweit daß ich gesagt habe: dir Stütze oder ich   

Mein Werkzeug der Wahl war dann der elektrische Fuchsschwanz samt Bimetallblatt. Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen daß es ohne Macken am Rahmen abgegangen wäre, das lag aber eigtl daran daß mir der dann kreuzwurscht war. Hätt ich mich mehr bemüht wärs kein Thema gewesen...

Ging folgendermassen:

Stütze ca. 5cm überm Rahmen absägen, und dann mit dem Fuchsschwanz die Stütze schlitzen (hier obacht!), vielleicht hier nicht ganz durchsägen sondern den Rest mit einem kleinen Blechmeissel durchhauen. Das ganze so 4-6 mal. Die Stückchen könntest du jetzt durch Rumbiegen abbrechen und entfernen, würde aber mind. die Hälfte von denen stehen lassen.
Am Rest kannst du dich per Meißel austoben, aber besorg dir besser passendes Metallwerkzeug   Ich hab dazu ein altes Stecheisen verwendet, und so eine Art lange Ahle mit Holzgriff. Beide haben im Laufe des Gebrauchs und Nachschleifens mehrere Zentimeter eingebüßt.
 Letztenendes habe ich den Scheiß losgebracht, ein nicht zu kleiner Klumpen klimpert halt jetzt unten im Sitzrohr. Sollt ich den Rahmen je wieder benutzen muss ich halt ein wenig Bauschaum reinhaun   Und den oberen Zentimeter vom Sitzrohr absägen (gsd Schellenklemmung). Oder halt eine kleinere Stütze mit Shim einsetzen. 

Also hoffnungslos ist gar nix, die Stütze war fast ausnahmslos flächig festgerostet und musste letztendlich doch raus   Für weniger harte Fälle empfehle ich aber die Rahmen-Dreh-Methode, idealerweise mit einem Rohrschraubstock. 

MfG und bloß nicht aufgeben, willst du wirklich gegen ein Alurohr klein bei geben


----------



## x.l. (10. November 2005)

Nabens,

was ist es ein schönes Gefühl das es Menschen gibt die mitfühlen können und auf meiner Seite stehen.

So etwas ähnliches wie du habe ich auch versucht, nur nicht mit Elektrofuchsschwanz, weil ich den nicht habe, sondern von Hand. Dauert ewig und war nicht wirklich gut. 

Mit der flexiblen Welle und dem Fräskopf gehts ganz gut. Problem ist dass das vorderste Lager in der Welle sehr schnell heiß wird, da ich im tief im Rohr zu fräsen zu können ganz schön viel druck aufbringen muss. 

Das mach ich jetzt jeden Abend 2 Stunden, und dann sollte bald nix mehr übrig sein. Ich fräs auch immer was weg, biege dann das dünne nach innen und fräs dann wieder...
So sollte ich mindestens 15cm raus kriegen, dass ist dann gut 7cm unterhalb Unterkante Oberrohr, das sollte reichen. Alles werd ich wohl nicht mehr rauskriegen, dafür sitzts alles ein wenig zu tief.
Möcht mal wissen wie der Trösel von Vorgänger das geschafft, hat...

Jetzt ist der Rahmen aus schon so mit vielen Lackschäden ubersäht dass ich mich entschlossen habe ihn neu in original lacken zu lassen. Und dann bin ich wieder glücklich!!!!  

Gruß
Axel, der bald wieder guter Laune sein wird

P.S. ich halt euch auf dem laufenden, und zum Schluß gibzs nen Pic...


----------



## Pevloc (11. November 2005)

Echt geil! Ich habe mich köstlich amüsiert! Danke!

Und ich will Pics! Vorher-Nachher! Danke!


----------



## El_Hefe (12. November 2005)

Happy end


----------



## User129 (1. Dezember 2005)

und wie siehts jetzt aus?
kann man schon gratulieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x.l. (11. Januar 2006)

Jaahaaa....!!!

Es ist vollbracht!!!! Sie ist raus!!

hat mich noch einige Stunden gekostet, lange hab ichs von Hand versucht, mit Metallsägeblatt und Feile. Die flexible Welle hats relativ schnell zerlegt...:-((
Gestern abend durch Obi geschlendert, und da sprang sie mir ins Auge die Lösung all meiner Probleme. SÄBELSÄGE.... HOAR HOAR HOAR...
Nein im Ernst, ziemlich großes Gerät hat eher eher die Form eines Fuchsschwanzes (zum Sägen). Und dazu gibt es auch 180mm Metallblätter.
Ich natürlich sofort ausgeliehen, für 8, dann nach und nach zwei Schlitze längs reingesägt und immer wieder was rausgebrochen, irgendwann kam sie dann ganz raus... 
Jetzt nen bisschen nass schleifen innen drin, dann solls wieder gut sein.

So, das is geschafft, der Rahmen sah vorher schon übel aus, jetzt noch mehr. Kennt jemanden nen Lacker der den in gleicher Farbgebung lacken kann??

Hier noch nen paar Pics.
Den Vorbesitzer müsste man kreuzigen so wie das da drin aussieht.


----------



## bernie76 (11. Januar 2006)

hi zusammen,
letzte Möglichkeit die ich kenne ist: Stütze abschneiden und mit einer Reibahle nach und nach die alte stütze "rausdrehen" Reibahlen im Werkzeugfachandel nachfragen.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (11. Januar 2006)

www.brandes-speckesser.de

kostet dich aber einiges 

schöner Rahmen übirgens im Laden haben wir das gleiche Problem mit einem 92er Longus aber beim Tretlager. Der gammelt so vor sich hin weil ich einfach keine Möglchkeit finde da was zu machen


----------



## tractor (12. Januar 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> www.brandes-speckesser.de
> 
> kostet dich aber einiges



achwas, Geld für gutes Werkzeug ist eine sinvolle Investition



> im Laden haben wir das gleiche Problem mit einem 92er Longus aber beim Tretlager. Der gammelt so vor sich hin weil ich einfach keine Möglchkeit finde da was zu machen



Wo genau liegt das Problem? 
Was ist noch drin im Rahmen, das komplette Innenlager oder nur die Schalen?
Alles versucht, Cola, Zitronensaft...?
Schweissgerät?


----------



## x.l. (12. Januar 2006)

Hm, Tretlager...

sollte ja auch aus Stahl sein. Könnte man nen dicken Hebel anbraten und dann mit großer Gewalt dann drehen.

Angst um den Rahmen brauchst du dabei eigentlich nicht haben denn gegen Kräfte die in diesen Richtugen wirken sollte er mehr als stabil genug sein.

Wenn das nicht hilft würd ichs mit ausfräsen versuchen, da ist Platz, Du kommst gut ran und sehr tief so wie bei mir kommste auch nicht.

ich heute übrigens beim örtlichen Lacker gewesen. Zwei-Farb-Pulverbeschichtun kostet mehr etwa 100. Vorher noch entlacken lassen (chemisch) fürn 10er. Lokaler Beschriftungsladen macht mir die Schriftzüge und das Logo nach fürn 20er... Wenn alles super läuft ist mitte nächster Woche fertig, am WE ist dann Roll-Out!!! 

Hat einer noch ne Sattelstütze, ne schicke in Alu poliert für mich???

Gruß

Axel, der immer glücklicher wird


----------



## AbsentMinded (12. Januar 2006)

x.l. schrieb:
			
		

> Jaahaaa....!!!
> 
> Es ist vollbracht!!!! Sie ist raus!!
> 
> ...





REEEESPEEEEKT!!!

Wow! Das nenne ich Durchhaltevermögen.


----------



## tractor (14. Januar 2006)

@Siddharta:
zum Tretlager
wenn nur noch die Schalen drin sind mit E-Schweissgerät (nicht Schutzgas) und dünner Elektrode vorsichtig eine Raupe auf die Kugellaufbahn der Schale legen. Durch die Hitzeentwicklung sollte es gelöst sein und sich mit dem üblichen Werkzeug herausdrehen lassen.


----------



## andy1 (18. Januar 2006)

x.l. schrieb:
			
		

> Jaahaaa....!!!
> 
> Es ist vollbracht!!!! Sie ist raus!!
> 
> ...



 
 Das ist nichts gegen den Vorbesitzer meines Marin-Team-Rahmens - obwohl die wahrscheinlich beim gleichen Pfuscher in die Lehre gegangen sein mÃ¼ssten.
 Hier mal eine  Zustandsbeschreibung:

 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=193084&highlight=Marin
 (Nicht wundern - ich  denke mal mein rahmen hatte den gleichen Lack wie deiner.)

 SattelstÃ¼tze war auch bombemfest reingehÃ¤mmert. DarÃ¼ber ist dann eine nichtpassende  StÃ¼tze montiert worden.

 Die darunterliegende hat man dann mit nicht geeignetem Werkzeug nach unten getrieben (weil sie nicht rausging) und dabei dem Rahmen eine paar leichte Beulen von innen nach aussen beigebracht.

 Ich musste dann auch  mit einer Feile mÃ¼hselig feilen damit ich meine Reibahle reinbekommen  habe.
 Das gin aber nur  ohne untere Kontermutter und erst nur mit einem der fÃ¼nf Reibkanten (oder wie  die heissen).
 Ich habe das Dingens  also ganz schÃ¶n vergewltigt - bin teilweise mit roher Gewalt an das sensible  Werkzeug gegangen.

 Habs dann auch nach  langem rausbekommen, das letzte StÃ¼ck sah Ã¤hnlich aus wie deines nur  kleiner.

 Danke fÃ¼r das nette  Pic, sohÃ¤tte ich den Rahmen auch gerne aber er ist mal Ã¼berlackiert  worden.

 Jetzt will ich ihn verkaufen da er mit leicht zu groÃ ist und ich schon auf OriginalitÃ¤t / Patina stehe die mit einer weitereÂ´n notwendigen Neulackierung des Rahmen natÃ¼rlich hinÃ¼ber ist.


 An  meinem Rahmen  war wohl mal die erste XTR - Gruppe dran. Und bei dir ?
 Hast du ein Foto von  dem Werkzeug was du benutzt hast um die StÃ¼tze rauszubekommen  ?


----------



## x.l. (20. Januar 2006)

Moin,

wenn ich das so höre dann habe ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt.

Also den Farbresten zu urteilen ist es wohl wirklich ein 92er Team Marin. 
Dran sind da normalerweise:
XTR Umwerfer vorn
XTR Kurbeln 
XT Schaltwerk (kurzer Käfig)
XT Kassette mit 32er Ritzel
XT 7-fach Shifter
XT Naben und Innenlager
XTR Cantis
Marin Lite Sattelstütze
Marin Lite Vorbau und Lenker
Marin Lite Sattel (ich meine es war Titan)
Araya RM400 Felgen
Faltreifen, welche weiß ich nicht mehr
Marin Lite Schaumstoffgriffe
Marin Lite Sattelklemmer
Steuersatzlager weiß ich auch nicht mehr

Zu wünschen wäre es a schon es wieder aufzubauen, es sind zwar schön etwas 'aggressive' Farben aber irgendwie hat mich das damals schon nicht gestört.
Übrigens das entlacken hat mich 15 gekostet, das neue Pulvern in Orignalfarbtönen kostet mich nochmal etwa 120 und der örtliche Beschrifter will mir für nen 20 die Sticker machen....aber wenn man dann noch die ganzen teile braucht wirds wirklich teuer.
Nächste Woche wird meins fertig, dann gibts nochmal Pics

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (20. Januar 2006)

Mein Respekt.

Das nenn' ich mal Durchhaltevermögen. Mein Eldridge Grade hat das gleiche Problem, allerdings hab' ich aufgegeben, weil der Rahmen eh nen Riss hat.

Gratulation auch zum ungebrochenen Willen, das Bike wiederaufzubauen. Bei einem MARIN der guten alten Zeit lohnt sich das auf jeden Fall...

Es ist übrigens definitiv ein 92er.


----------



## x.l. (15. März 2006)

So meine Herren,

Abschlußbericht:

Es ist vollbracht, seit gestern ist es wieder zusammengebaut, bin heute zur Arbeit gefahren und fühlte mich gleich zehn Jahre jünger... 

Der Wiederaufbau war eine etwas längere Odysee, ich werds euch in kurz berichten (memo-style) und an Stellen wo es sich lohnt nenn bisschen genauer eingehen

- also Sattelstütze rausgehabt, mich gefreut wie Schneekönig, auf zum örtlichen Pulverbeschichter gefahren, der da meinte dass sie das machen können. Sei kein Problem haben wir schon oft gemacht. RAL-Tabelle rasugeholt, dann verdammt, das Grün ist ein Leuchtgrün und kein RAL-Ton. Gibt nur eine Firma die das Zeug herstellt (Fa. Tiger). Aber Glück gehabt, es gab vor 8 Jahren schon mal einen Wahnsinnigen der diese Farbe wollte, es sei noch ein Rest da. Festpreis etwa 120 
- der alte Lack müsse noch runter, per Chemie beim professionellen Entlacker, hat nen 15er gekostet. Ich den Rahmen danach wieder zum Pulvern gebracht. Dauer bis Fertigstellung max. 2 Wochen, ich sollte wohl angerufen werden. nun gut
- nach zwei Wochen noch kein Anruf, ich ungeduldig, ich angerufen und bekam die Antwort: wir arbeiten dran, sorry dauert noch ne Woche... 
- weiter Woche vergangen, kein Anruf. ich schon sauer und hab wieder angerufen. Noch nich fertig aber sie hätten die erste Lackschicht drauf, Mitte nächster Woche fertig... ich ziemlich genervt.
- Mittwochs ich hingefahren und hab gerade den Meister erwischt wie er den Rahmen in der Hand hält, ich mich gefreut wie Kind, er meinte: Sorry wir habens versaut, die erste Schicht ist beim abziehen der Klebefolie kaputt gegangen, wäre noch nie vorgekommen, nächste Woche sei er ganz bestimmt fertig   
- Ich am Freitag der darauffolgenden Woche morgens angerufen. Gesagt ich komm heute Mittag, wenn fertig und gut gibts Geld, wenn nicht fertig nehm ich den Rahmen mit und es gibt kein Geld. Ich Mittags hingefahren wildes Wortgefecht gehabt mit Geschäftsführer Rahmen mitgenommen, kein geld gegeben. Geärgert!!! 
Vor allem war ich sauer dass sie mich ewig hingehalten haben und mir nicht gesagt haben wo das Problem ist. Es kann immer was schief gehen, das passiert is auch nich schlimm, nur ehrlich sollte man sein. Das war hier absolut nicht der Fall
- MERKEN: Fa. Rotec in Rheine, waren innerhalb von 4.5 Wochen nicht in der Lage eine Rahmen zu pulvern... Unglaublich
- Ich wieder zum Entlacker gefahren, es waren jetzt 4-5 Schichten Farbe auf dem Rahmen (laut Messung 450mümeter)
- der mir Super Firma in Melle empfohlen, Fa. Thiemt. Ich dahin, endlich offenes Ohr gefunden und echte Fachberatung bekommen.  
- Problem: er hatte die Farbe natürlcih nicht, muss bestellt werden, kostet laut Katalog was bei 75Euronen plus Steuer, war mir auch egal...-> machen!
- Anruf bekommen, gute Nachricht: Pulver gibts auch in kleinerer Menge 35Euronen, ich gesagt: Los, Los, Los!
- drei Wochen später (auch hier gab es zwischendurch Problem bei dem Abziehen der Klebestreifen) hat Herr Gischewsky aber souverän gelöst, er ist jetzt mein bester Freund!!!  Ich hatte den Rahmen jetzt endlich in der Hand, fertig gepulvert, nur 9 Wochen nachdem ich ihn das erste mal aus der Hand gab...  ich mich wieder gefreut wie Kind.
- Inzwischen auch den originalen Vorbau hier aus dem Forum bekommen, vielen DAnk nochma, wurde auch mit gepulvert.
- Original Sattelstütze bekam ich auch aber in schlechtem Zustand.
- ich hatte in den 9 Wochen ja nix zu tun, also die Kurbeln die echt übel aussahen (total zerkratzt) geschliffen und poliert, Sattelstütze geschliffen und poliert, Bremse poliert, von ebay Top-Bremshebel/Shifter aus dem Jahr ersteigert. Flegen gerundet und neu aufpoliert, Die alte Gabel (JudyXC) komplett zerlegt und überholt. Alle Teile grund gereinigt. 
- Dann ich zu meinem örtlichen Beschrifter gegangen, gesagt: "Los, mach original Schriftzug drauf." Hatte extra vorher nachher Fotos gemacht alle Schriften peinlich genau vermessen, original MARIN Aufkleber in übergroß bei ebay ersteigert.
- Das war nix, denn er meinte, die Schrift kann ich, kein Problem, aber die Farbe nich..    Hmpf vor 2 Monaten konnte er noch. Es gäbe wohl das Leuchtgrün wohl nicht als Folie. Siebdruckverfahren scheidet aus, geht nur für große Stückzahlen.  
- Herr Gischewsky von  Fa. Thiemt, dem Pulverbeschichter meines Vertrauens hat mir noch zwei Firmen empfohlen die das wohl können..--> noch offene Baustelle

Das wars in Kürze, es ist wieder zusammen und läuft super, noch zu machen ist:
- suche den original Titan Lenker, hat den jemand????
- muss noch anderer Sattel rauf
- Die Gabel ist mistig, will die originale mit dem Vorbau haben (is in Arbeit)
- Lasse mir auch ne MAG21 aus dem Jahr von damals gefallen
- Reifen mal sehen
- andere Griffe

Danke fürs Lesen und euer Mitgefühl, für Fragen stehe ich gern offen, ansonsten ziehe ich mich jetzt zurück und lasse euch mit ein paar Fotos allein...

Gruß
der Axel, der jetzt wieder seehr glücklich ist


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (16. März 2006)

Habe mich so früh morgens selten so amüsiert wie über Deine Story. Respekt!!!


----------



## korat (22. September 2006)

hey xl,

ich finde es wirklich großartig, was du da durchgezogen hast!
ich habe auch ein 92er marin (eldridge grade, gleiche farbgestaltung, nur schwarz/leuchtorage), und mir stellen sich ein paar fragen:

- hast du decals bekommen? wie sieht das bike inzwischen aus?
- bist du sicher, daß die sich beim violett nicht vertan haben, oder wirkt das nur auf den fotos so anders? (kenne das original)
- ich habe immer gedacht, das macht mir keine lackiererei, weil man das ja irgendwie abkleben muß bei den grenzen der farben? im original ist ja aber auch lack und nicht pulver, und der dunkle teil eher eine art kunststoffbeschichtung. also komplett orange lackiert, dann partiell kunststoff drüber, so ist es bei mir. deshalb hab ich den rahmen immer für unrestaurierbar gehalten.
- hast du noch eine datei oder kopie der decals?
- die geo fährt sich richtig geil, nicht wahr?


----------



## baerst5 (22. September 2006)

Hallo,
super thread, super story, happy end, was will man mehr? Genial!
Gruss, baerst5


----------



## two wheels (22. September 2006)

kann nur sagen Respekt   für deinen Durchhaltewillen 

Die Story ist ja spannender als jeder Krimi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

da es bei mir auch ein MARIN war und ich das gleiche Problem hatte, hier nun mein Ergebnis:

Bei mir ging auch nur die Brutalo-Methode:

Bilder nacheinander:
1 und 2.: Sattelstütze absägen und auf ca. 1 mm Wandstärke aufbohren
3. Mit Hammer und Meisel nach und nach die dünnwandigen Stücke abschlagen
4. Das Ende einer Syncros: 1000 Späne und ein letztes Stück, das übriggeblieben ist.

Ergebnis: Minimale Schäden am Rahmen (kaum zu sehen)

Morgen wird lackiert.


----------



## Orangutanklaus (24. Juli 2008)

Hatt das Problem mit meinem 92er Rocky Mountain (Stadtrad). Habe es erst mit Chemie (WD40 etc. pp.) versucht,  dann Hitze (in Maßen), später mit Ausreiber aus Radladen (allerdings hatte ich nach 2x6 Stunden dann irgendwann keine Lust mehr), zum Metallfachmann gegangen "1x Ausreiben bitte", nach 2 Wochen telefoniert (klang komisch), hingegangen und - voila - Sattelstütze nicht raus, dafür ein neues Langloch im Sattelrohr. Ganz großes Tennis. Habe dem Meister noch 50 aus dem kreuz geleiert für einen einfachen gebraquchten Kinesis-Rahmen. Er fing an Rumzumosern weil seine Geselle das angenommen hat ohne ihn zu fragen und auch kein Auftrag existierte, insofern war ich froh das das auf eine Nullsumme hinauslief.


----------



## heinreich (6. März 2014)

Hallo,
das ist zwar schon einige Jahre alt, was hier geschrieben wurde, aber die Probleme korrodierter Teile am Fahrrad sind damit nicht weniger geworden. Ich habe auch das Alu/Stahlrahmen-Trauma heute gelöst und möchte meinen Weg kurz aufzeigen, damit andere mehr Alternativen haben. 
In der Regel wird ja die Lösung durch eine Drehbewegung versucht, aber in meinen Augen ist das Moment, das dabei aufgewendet wird unendlich groß. Wenn ich aber die Bewegung in Längsrichtung verursachen kann, müßte das doch eigentlich ausgeschaltet sein, d.h. ich erzeuge kein Drehmoment, das in den eingerosteten Stellen eine Art Keilwirkung produziert, sondern ich muss lediglich eine lineare Reibung überwinden. 
Gesagt ist halb getan. WD 40 über Nacht einkriechen lassen, einen dicken Eichenholzhammer, Rahmen mit der Hand vom Boden abgehalten, damit die Felge nichts abbekommt und nach drei Schlägen in Richtung Boden konnte ich die Stütze mit dem wieder aufgedrehten Sattel drehen. Hätte das nicht direkt geklappt, hätte ich noch ein paar zärtliche seitliche Schläge dazu gegeben. 

Beim Drehen hatte ich vorher den Eindruck, dass ich eher den fragilen Rahmen  verbiegen würde!

Muss nicht immer klappen, kann aber klappen!

Heinreich


----------



## boblike (2. April 2014)

OMG
Du hast hier fast meine Story geschildert.
Haette ich blos damlas meine Geschichte weiter gegeben, dann waere deine bestimmt nur halb so schlimm.
Habe genau wie du ewig alles probiert, selbe Mittel ohne Erfolg. Abend fuer Abend gefeit gesaegt, Dosenweise WD40, Caramba, sogar mit Cola Tagelang geflutet. Wenn das ding zu tief drin ist kommt da einfach nichts an die Stellen wo es hin muss 
Nach der Verzweiflung kam die Saege, Fuchsschwanzsaege!
Ich habe ein Holzsaegeblatt eingespannt, welches leichtes Spiel mit Alu hat, aber bei Stahl keine Chance und nach ein paar Minuten ging das Ding raus wie Butter.


----------

